# Eat Plan which use?



## pumperalbo (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello

my Weight is 93kg so i will make a Diet.

So my Bodyfat is 20% i will go to 10% Bodyfat.

So i have 2 Eat Plans which is better for Higher Bodyfat?

I will eat on Trainingdays 2200 Calories and non Training Days 1800-2000

Eat Plan 1:

Carbs 150 Gramm only rice,broccoli,salads,sweet potatos, no fast food or another
Fats 70 Gramm Daily - omega 3 and another good fats
Proteins 180Gramm Daily 

2000 Calories
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eat Plan 1:
Carbs 30 Gramm
Fats 180 Gramm Daily
Protein 150 Gramm Daily
2000 Calories

which option you find better for my Higher Bodyfat? So i eat better 150g Carbs Daily and good Fats and have much Power and can Train hard,
or i use better Anabolic Diet from lost Bodyfat.

Which is better for 20% Bodyfat?

Thansk for Help


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> Hello
> 
> my Weight is 93kg so i will make a Diet.
> 
> ...



Please just contact Spongy. You need to be spoon fed. I'm currently working with him. 

You wont need to ask all these questions anymore. Just eat what he tells you to, when he tells you to and the weight will come off.


----------



## Trump (Jun 11, 2018)

Work out your tdee using an online calculator then take off 500 calories and you will lose fat with exercise,eat clean and and monitor your food intake using my fitness app. I used this tdee calculator this will also give you a macros guide and it’s free


----------



## Trump (Jun 11, 2018)

And what Jin said


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> Please just contact Spongy. You need to be spoon fed. I'm currently working with him.
> 
> You wont need to ask all these questions anymore. Just eat what he tells you to, when he tells you to and the weight will come off.



hi Jin

i have write him E-Mail , so he have not answer i wait 4 Days 

Have he Skype or another?


----------



## Spongy (Jun 11, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> hi Jin
> 
> i have write him E-Mail , so he have not answer i wait 4 Days
> 
> Have he Skype or another?



I've emailed you back.  You emailed me on Friday and I typically dont check my work email during the weekend.  I just read your email this morning.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 11, 2018)

I’d recommend trying both plans and picking one that feels best to you.  I liked low-moderate cabs and higher fats bets. I think it’s going to come down to which one you can stick with.


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 11, 2018)

Ok thanks i will Talk with Spongy


----------



## andy (Jun 12, 2018)

1g of FAT per 1kg of BM equal of 93g=837ccal
1g of CARBS per 1kg of BM  equal of 93g=372ccal
2-2.5g of Protein per 1kg of your BM equal of 186g=744ccal

and in total it is a nice caloric deficit of 1953ccal.

I'd start here and then adjust.


----------

